# Felt Enthusiasts Chime In Here...



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

What's up Gruppo?

First time poster though not new to 2-wheeled adventures. Just stepped up to the plate & scored a used '05 Felt F70. Gotta admit, I took a chance since my only (road) riding experience was on 20-year old Trek 310 that I had since new. That's all changed now in a BIG way...

Not knowing any better I went for the F70 since the price was hard to pass up. Was I lucky. It's a spirited ride with good road manners. My goal now is to ride farther & (hopefully) faster...

I have to say, the '05 is pretty trick. I am impressed with the whole package. Sure it's not the most advanced or the lightest & it has the granny triple, but it's a solid ride with some really nice details not normally found on a bike at that model year price point. Carbon seat stays & a well-crafted frame. 

I like the fact that Felt has its name all over the bike also: brake cables, seat post & binder, bars, bar tape, etc. It's in the details. I'm a long-time wrencher so I can appreciate the effort Felt puts into their bikes, at least the '05 F70 anyway.

I'm a recreational rider that has just found a renewed interest in grinding it out on the pavement. Any others out there?


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

I've been a Felt owner/rider for about 3 months, 2006 F4C. Got about 1400 miles on it. Lovin' it!


----------



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

How does the full carbon frame ride? Light & smooth? Looks like a really nice bike on the Felt web site. 

Have fun on that machine.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

I don't think it's particularly light (doesn't really matter to a 185 pounder), but the ride is superb. It fit me really well right off the floor, after adjusting the seat height. The brakes are a weak point on the specs of this, but otherwise, great bike.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been digging my F65 for the last few months (purchased in Sept). I weighed it at the LBS bone stock, and it was 20.24 pounds. Not the lightest, but not horrible for a 60cm frame and Shimano 550 wheels. I hated the stock bars, with their almost ergo geometry, and quickly switched out to a Ritchey Pro bar and stem (110 vs. stock 120), and have been much happier. Well, except for the stock Velo saddle; could not get comfy and dreaded the monkey butt at about 1 hour into the ride. Switched to a San Marco Aspide, and am happy...again. I may eventually upgrade the calipers, but only if I can get a good deal. The stock (Tektro?) ones are Ultegra/105 clones, and work well enough, so I don't know if the benefits would be worth the retail cost. Better pads will be welcome, though. Stupid black greasy stains on the rims!

Next stop will be a full-on quality wheelset. I'm thinking Reynolds Alta Race right now. Who knows, though. Oh, and I really want to get a 12-25 or 12-27 rear cassette so I don't get killed going up Paris Mountain. The compact crank is great, but 34x23 is just a bit too steep for me for long climbs.

I hope the brand takes off. If our area is any indication, it is on it's way! My local LBS sells a lot, and group rides almost resemble a Felt factory team ride.


----------



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

*Speaking of Changes...*



RSPDiver said:


> I've been digging my F65 for the last few months (purchased in Sept). I weighed it at the LBS bone stock, and it was 20.24 pounds. Not the lightest, but not horrible for a 60cm frame and Shimano 550 wheels. I hated the stock bars, with their almost ergo geometry, and quickly switched out to a Ritchey Pro bar and stem (110 vs. stock 120), and have been much happier. Well, except for the stock Velo saddle; could not get comfy and dreaded the monkey butt at about 1 hour into the ride. Switched to a San Marco Aspide, and am happy...again. I may eventually upgrade the calipers, but only if I can get a good deal. The stock (Tektro?) ones are Ultegra/105 clones, and work well enough, so I don't know if the benefits would be worth the retail cost. Better pads will be welcome, though. Stupid black greasy stains on the rims!
> 
> Next stop will be a full-on quality wheelset. I'm thinking Reynolds Alta Race right now. Who knows, though. Oh, and I really want to get a 12-25 or 12-27 rear cassette so I don't get killed going up Paris Mountain. The compact crank is great, but 34x23 is just a bit too steep for me for long climbs.
> 
> I hope the brand takes off. If our area is any indication, it is on it's way! My local LBS sells a lot, and group rides almost resemble a Felt factory team ride.


Glad to hear your opinions. How wide is your Ritchey Pro Bar? I'm also thinking of swapping the stock F70 bars out. I'm not too pleased with the overall width. 

I measured across the bars (outside to outside at the hood bases with bar tape) & it's 18.5" or 470mm. Now I think it's normally measured at the centerline of each bar but it was easier for me this way. I'll probably go down to 17" - 17.5", (out-to-out) on the next set. Sure are quite a few different types of bends out there...sheesh. What's a rider to do...

I had just replaced my saddle on my "vintage" Trek 310 for the third or fourth time with a low-end Specialized BG gel saddle, meaning heavy, but it's VERY comfortable. This was a good thing since my used F70 came with a funky aftermarket comfort bike saddle so I immediately swapped it out in favor of the Specialized. Works great on the Felt now.

I did not like the stock Wellgo aero-alloy pedals so I swapped those out. I also went with the Shimano MT-20 SPD shoes (since I've never had any clipless shoes before) which are not road specific. They are some of the most comfortable shoes I've worn, on the bike or off. 

This type of shoe in itself necessitated the pedal change due to the recessed cleat placement. So by doing some internet research I went with the (new) Shimano A-520's. Gotta love the www(dot)world we live in these days. Now I have an excellent pairing of shoes & pedals. Plus, I can walk on any surface without fear of slipping or having to be concerned with ruining them. I may upgrade later but for now I'm very satisfied with this set up.

I'm with you in hopes of the Felt brand taking off. It's more well-known in the bmx & mtn bike circles, but from what I've learned, seen & experienced these bikes are as good, if not better, in my opinion of course, than the big names. It's a quality bike. That's why I started this thread so I could read (& learn) how others feel about their rides.

I'm really enjoying my F70. One thing's for sure, I'm always looking forward to riding it every chance I can get!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

I think the bar is a 42cm bar, which I believe is C to C. From a recent thread in the general forum, apparently the super ergo bars aren't popular with some. For me, my hands could never get comfortable with the hoops of the stocker, and I'm quite comfy grabbing the flat section of the Ritchey bar. Just goes to show you, with some things there is no "best" or "right".

Sounds like you are really amped about your bike! That's great to hear, and keep it going through the winter so your training and/or personal abilities will really take off in the spring. Just get a reasonable training plan, and don't try to jump up your distance too much (similar to distance running training.)


----------



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

*The Felt F70 is Happenin'*

HC checkin' back in with a follow up report for the Felt folks. Put about 250 miles on it since picking it up on c'slist back in November '06. 

I just got back from a "quick" 25-miler here in So Cal. All I can say it YEE-HAW! The more I ride this rig the more I like it. It's like riding on a rail. It corners well, feels solid & all the 105 components work great. I put a different stem & saddle on it from what it came with plus I put on new Shimano pedals & I've got it set up just right now.

I can get out & hammer (for me, avg 16 mph) on this F70. The most interesting part of this for me is that I'm really having fun riding this road bike, which I wasn't too keen on doing & didn't do too much over the last 20 years...

I guess a couple of knee surgeries this year provided quite an incentive & motivation to do something about my conditoning & leg strength. To get better & to get ready for these operations, I broke out my 20-year old Trek 310, strapped to a stationary trainer & it became my main "tool" to get me back on the bike & on the road again. 

Then I got my final sports release from the O.S. back in early Nov. & that spurred me on to get this new-to-me F70. I rewarded myself for being dilligent about my PT & exercising. Best purchase hands down for me. I took a chance & now it's turned out that I probably couldn't have made a better choice for my type of riding. Did I mention I'm really having fun on this bike?

Definite props to Felt & their bicycles. Hopefully it won't rain tomorrow so I get out on it again for more fun. Anyone else having this much fun on their Felt rides? Write about it...


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

I admire your enthusiasm. I love my 04 Felt F70. I got mine off ebay used with less than 200 miles on it. And don't knock the granny gear. I dont know where you live, but here in Atlanta, its a necessary evil for those of us trying to get back into shape.


----------



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

*Triples welcome here...*



Kennedy said:


> I admire your enthusiasm. I love my 04 Felt F70. I got mine off ebay used with less than 200 miles on it. And don't knock the granny gear. I dont know where you live, but here in Atlanta, its a necessary evil for those of us trying to get back into shape.


Exactly.

What I was looking for was at least a 105-level gruppo, carbon fork & seat stays & the (highly debated) triple chainrings all for under $1K, my price limit. 

My first thought was Specialized since I've had 2 great mtb's from them. I still have & will not part with my '91 Stumpjumper FS. I saw plenty here at the LBS's. I was also leaning towards the Motobecane on BD.com. & the Performance-branded Scattante bikes. Then I saw this '05 F70 & I, excuse the pun, switched gears...

After much research, comparison & browsing LBS's, I quickly realized that Felt had many features (not too mention that excellent frame) found on much higher-end & costlier bikes. Knowing this, I did not hesitate & I bought the first F70 I saw. Of course, it didn't hurt that it was in like-new condition. Plus it was the only one for sale here in San Diego that I could find at the time that met all the aforementioned criteria for my next road bike to replace my trusty 20-year old Trek.

Going back to the triple...gotta have it. This was one of the main criteria for my purchase. There's this steep hill, about a 12% grade, just a few miles away from where I live. These welcome granny gears make going a mile or so up "this" hill after a long ride doable...for me...


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

Been riding a '04 Felt F80 since Sept '04 and loving it. Unfortunatly I just sold it...but I picked up a '06 F55 as overstock for a killer price. I will get it probably the second week in Jan. Man I can't wait. Shipping really sucks to an overseas address!

More later..
Stalter


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

*Shameless plug for Felt Team Bike*

I love my team bike, and with only 150 made, you don't see them everywhere, unless you are on a sponsored team. 

Now for the plug!

My team is changing bikes for 07 and my Felt is up for sale. 

06 Felt Team Carbon

Essentially an F2 with matte finish

Size 58 with headset and carbon seatpost.

Can be found in RBR classifieds.

thanks,

Ken

find it here:


http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=64403&query=retrieval


----------



## geo t (Nov 4, 2005)

I picked up a 06 F55 last spring and I love it. Nothing like riding a bike that makes you smile the entire time you are on it.

On another note, I was at one of my LBS and asked why they don't carry Felt road bikes but the carry the BMX Felts. He said Felt road bikes were too low end and nobody would buy them. I left with a bitter taste in my mouth, then went home and rode my great bike.


----------



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

*Felt = fun...*



geo t said:


> I picked up a 06 F55 last spring and I love it. Nothing like riding a bike that makes you smile the entire time you are on it.


Without a doubt, that's why I ride my F70.



> On another note, I was at one of my LBS and asked why they don't carry Felt road bikes but the carry the BMX Felts. He said Felt road bikes were too low end and nobody would buy them. I left with a bitter taste in my mouth, then went home and rode my great bike.


Nothing but a sales tactic to get an unknowing buyer to focus on "their" bikes & not something they don't or won't carry. The only people missing out on the Felt experience are the ones that know nothing about the brand, the good value & how much fun they are to ride...


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

*06 F3c*

just got an 06 F3C and have so far really enjoyed it. moved up from an 04 Specialized Allez. the shop was having really good deals on them because they were making room for new models. i have only ridden it three times thus far, but it has been a dream to ride. i can really tell a difference when i get out of the saddle and hammer. seems a lot more stiff than the old bike. the full carbon frame and jump up in components has also been like night and day for me, especially on the "rougher" roads. all-in-all a very happy customer!!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I love my Felts. I've owned a 2005 F55 and sold it to buy an 2005 F80 because I sometimes pull a bike trailer. Now I'm working on upgrading the F80 to Ultegra components. The only upgrades I have are computer, pump, saddlebag, carbon seapost and Neuvation M28 Aero wheelset. I missed my 2005 F55 so I purchased another 2005 F55. The reason I bought a 2005 over a new one is that I like the yellow logos better than the red ones on the newer models. I've also replaced the American Classic 350s with Neuvation M28 Aeros for better durability. I would've kept the OEM wheels had this F55 came with the Velomax wheel choice that my old F55 had.


----------



## sandwich (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello All,

I just got into cycling. Last time I road was when I was 14 yrs old, and that was for just getting around with friends. Well after going from LBS to LBS, and trying out bikes for around 1K, I finally picked up a new 06 Felt F80. It's a week old and haven't had a change to ride it yet, other then the road test I took it on, but I'm looking forward to some better weather, and some nice riding. I was able to pick it up for 599.99 so I think I will end up getting my money worth.


----------



## ManoloCRX (Apr 7, 2007)

New here and new at Felt, I recently buy a 06 F5C. I'll test it this weekend.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

sandwich said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just got into cycling. Last time I road was when I was 14 yrs old, and that was for just getting around with friends. Well after going from LBS to LBS, and trying out bikes for around 1K, I finally picked up a new 06 Felt F80. It's a week old and haven't had a change to ride it yet, other then the road test I took it on, but I'm looking forward to some better weather, and some nice riding. I was able to pick it up for 599.99 so I think I will end up getting my money worth.




I bought my 2005 F80 at near end of February 2006 and I paid $625- which was a deal back then with Tiagra shifters and front derailleur with 105 rear derailleur. Yours has 105 shifters and derailleurs with a carbon seatpost for $599? That is an awesome deal!! What a way to start off cycling.


----------



## mtntrance (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bought an 07 F3 two weeks ago*

and I am loving it. It was the F3 or Z25. I only have about 100 miles on it because I ride a mtn bike too and was out of town last weekend. So far so good. I had an 2000 Allez all aluminum before and the ride difference on the Felt is amazing. I think we get a lot of bike for the money on Felts.


----------



## ashburnrider (Apr 12, 2007)

*Just got an 07 F3*

Amazing bike! DA shifters and deralers, full carbon. I love it, the ride is amazing, very comfy for a full race setup, i'll change out the stem though but shifting is smooth as silk. It's a semi compact frame design could be the reason why it fits me just right. Put in a couple hundred miles in 3 days. What a difference coming from an aluminum bike! Slowy adjusting the seat angle but it FELT right from the start!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Picking up a 06 T23 after the 3ed. Took it on a mightly long test ride, and the thing was just a pure dream. I put bikes though a lot and this thing gave everything right back to me. I got it into a damn fast flat sprint without even _really_ pushing it. Cant wait!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The frame on my 2005 Felt F80 cracked at the rear dropout while climbing a hill. What an awkward way to go. That happened two weeks ago Sunday. My LBS left a message with Felt on that Monday. Noone returned his call. Tuesday the frame is delivered!!! Noone returned his call. He just left the frame size and the year and model of the bike and Felt sent a replacement frame- no questions asked!! It's a 2007 F85 frame. My only gripe is that I liked the color and graphics of my old frame. It was black with cool graphics. The new frame is only available in red and the graphics are taking some getting used to. I guess it's a matter of taste because most of the people I know like this one better than my old frame. Anyway, Felt came through for me with flying colors. Wonder if I should get the Scandium aluminum frame next. Hmmmmm......


----------



## dhof60 (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting...the frame on my 2004 Felt F60 cracked at in the seat tube just above the bottom bracket. I found it before it completely failed. Lucky. My LBS called Felt. Felt wanted to see the old frame so it was stripped and sent to CA. Two weeks later I'm riding a new 2007 F55 frame build up with my old stuff. Felt sent the replacement frame- no questions asked!! Felt really came through.
I agree wiith the color thing. It's just after 6000+ miles a person gets use to seeing the same bike. No big deal though.
Now I've got "upgrade itis".


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

My first post on this forum - 

I just put an F4C on lay away. I wasn't quite ready to pick up a road bike, but couldn't resist the 2006 close out savings. I've been mountain biking for a while and knew I wanted a carbon frame. I have back issues, and the smoother the ride the better. With this said, the F4C wasn't the smoothest ride, but one of the best all arounders, so I put it on my short list. The close out deal just moved it to the top. :thumbsup: 

The component selection at its regular price was superior to anything I looked at and I can't wait to take ownership.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Guess I didnt post some pics of my TK2. Well, here they are:


----------



## Prem Singh (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi All

I am from Singapore. I just could not resist the tread...I traded my Mountain Scott (Endrophin) for a Felt Z35...Wow what a bike..It got this sit up style ride...But its so comfortable..I wonder if such bikes will become popular. I am about 200lbs and have no problems of any kind with the bike..I have since getting the bike rode about 300miles and its still awesome..I had a deal with my LBS to replace the 105 (they feel weak) brakes to Durace...I will get them next week.


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

Prem Singh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am from Singapore. I just could not resist the tread...I traded my Mountain Scott (Endrophin) for a Felt Z35...Wow what a bike..It got this sit up style ride...But its so comfortable..I wonder if such bikes will become popular. I am about 200lbs and have no problems of any kind with the bike..I have since getting the bike rode about 300miles and its still awesome..I had a deal with my LBS to replace the 105 (they feel weak) brakes to Durace...I will get them next week.


The 105 calipers aren't the issue. The pads on the other hand are lame. Get some KoolStop pads, clean up the residue off the rim and you'll see a bigger difference than the Dura-Ace calipers. Dura-Ace anything is a nice upgrade, but the Shimano pads still suck. Just my 2C.


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hope to be joining the group of satisfied owners shortly. Curently I'm out of the country and wont be returning untill late April, May time frame. Right now I'm trying to convince my LBS into letting me pay for my new F2 in instalments so that wen I do get back to Texas I will have one sweet ride.


----------

